# please help. Im buying 1st bike for my Girl..



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi girls, right now im trying to get my girl into MTB, she hasnt rode a bike since she was a child, she has never gone to tthe trails...

I dont know what should be a good start, well really I know that she should start with a hardtail, maybe a XC one, light and agile, but I ride a Heckler, 5 inches fr and rear.. and a Specialized Big Hit 8" f & r also.. .. so I dont like XC that Much... im more on the all mountain and downhill side...

right now we are about to buy the bike and since she does not speak "bicyclish" she wants me to buy the bike for her...

Im looking right now on a cannondale prophet or a diamond bike mission both have kinda like 5" f&r and weight is maybe around 31 pounds, i dont know if this bikes are way too much for her 1st bike (my other option is a jamis dakota elite, xc hardtail)

other thing she is 5'5" with inseam 79.5cm like 31" and acording to the wrench science fit system she has a max reach of 59 cm like 23" so I dont know what to do

I went to the lbs but they dont have small bikes, so Im buying the bike online---

by the way i rread the sticky threads obout this, but anyway im asking for advise

any advise?


excuse my english, and my poor idea expression, but english isnt my 1st language..


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

you wont know how a bike fits her without her getting on it. at 5'5 she should be able to fit most 15 or 16 inch small frames.

for all you know she might not even ride it more than a few times.. just get an entry level hardtail for a few hundred bucks, 80-100mm travel.. nothing fantastic. if she loves it, she can sell it and get a different bike. a 5 inch AM bike is probably going to be overkill for a beginner.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

When my wife was still my girlfriend, I wanted to get her a bike to replace the 1-ton Wal-Mart bike she was borrowing from her dad. I ended up going with a Fisher Advance. The price was $330+tax and she loved it. Since then, I've replaced the crankset for another one she liked more, put on a carbon bar, put some wheels off an old bike of mine on because they were lighter and double-walled, and put on very light tires.

Basically, though, my initial investment was small. Had she never ridden it, I wouldn't be out too much money. I'd say start cheap, but focus on a good frame.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Look at a Jamis XC hardtail, 16" size like a Durango or maybe an Exile. If you desperately wanna spend the money on a full suspension, a 15" Dakar or Dakar Sport would be a good starter choice. As to your not liking XC... suck it up and ride XC with her until she develops some skills and you find out if she actually likes to mountain bike. Forcing someone who hasn't been on a bike since childhood to go do AM type rides with you is a quick way to a divorce.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

*travel!*

IMO, If you can, get her a bike that has some travel and you'll be amazed at how fast she gets confidence going downhill and techie sections. If you like AM stuff, she'll like it too if you get her a bike that can handle it. I don't think having 5" of travel is overkill for a beginner. I started on a Titus ML, way better bike than I'm a rider, but I love my ML! It's given me a lot of confidence to ride stuff that I probably couldn't have on a starter bike. I think I've also progressed far quicker in skill level on FS than I would have going the HT route. If you want her to like the sport, get her something that she'll like riding! I crave the tech stuff now because its fun with my bike. I'm not sure I could say the same thing if I got a HT with minimal travel.

Try to find something used maybe that way you won't be out a ton of money.

Tiff


----------



## snowangel (Jun 6, 2006)

*Light & Cheap*

Hey there,

just my two cents, but I would recommend something lighter and less expensive. I started riding on a $700 hardtail, rode it for three years, and fell in love w/ all types of riding. I had a Gary Fisher big sur? If you do start out riding crosscountry (recommended) first, the lightest bike is going to give her the most confidence when climbing, manuevering etc... I found it was easier to learn how to climb well, corner better, pop over downed trees and other obsticles when I had a bike with just a few inches of travel in the front and none in the rear. If she's going to start out doing just downhill riding, the bikes you picked sounds perfect.

Happy trails!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, get her something cheap- a decent Hardtail with a front shock. Yeah, make sure it isn't over 30 lbs, preferably 27-28 max. The Iron Horse HTs are really heavy so make sure you check weight. If she gets into riding, you can help her buy something nicer a year or so down the road.


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

mtymxdh said:


> other thing she is 5'5" with inseam 79.5cm like 31" and acording to the wrench science fit system she has a max reach of 59 cm like 23" so I dont know what to do


23" inches is a pretty significant reach for that inseam (assuming you measured her inseam with her cycling shoes on). That reach could have her on something larger than a small/15inch.

You have to really compare the geometries on the bikes you are looking at (remember to take seat tube angle in to account with effective top tube measurement when considering reach) and definitely have her test ride them to see if she feels comfortable. You can always go with the smaller frame with a longer stem (within reason), but she'll have to see how it handles.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

HI, THANK YOU ALL WHO REPLIED !!!!

(yes i was shouting, because i soooo happy)

im at the office so i will be quick... well after telling her the pros and cons of going the hardtail first , full sus later... she asked me if she really really need to start with a hardtail.. and I was like... well this days full sus are not like old ones where you had tons of bobing... and with help of stable platform shocks its almost none... (I hope i can dial the rear shock) so she decided she wanted a full sus... and then i was like... but a full sus will be heavier than a XC and you should start with a light bike you can move around.. and she was like... if I have never used a light bike against what i will compare handling and climbing.. etc...

and she told me that she wants the bike to have fun, she thinks that she wont wet too passionate with MTB.. (she has already bought a camelback, lycras, jersey, gloves, and she thinks she wont get passionate...)

so, she was browsing and she saw a Jamis Dakar XAM 1 and the Cannondale Prophet and she liked them... and she was like : what to you think? I told her that it may be a little too much to start, (5 inch front and rear, near 32 lbs) but she was like... come on I know i can ... .... and after a long talk (and a little bit of luck) we ended purchasing the Jamis Dakar XAM 1

from the jamis site:










it should be delivered next friday, so I hope I can build it so she can test it this weekend

really really thanks for your advice and help... I know that i made the opposite but my first option was a jamis dakota elite hardtail, but she wanted a full sus...

I hope to post some pics of our rides soon, mainly XC 

PS. im so paranoid that i would like her to wear full face helmet, elbow, knee, shin, hips protection and then wrap her in bubble wrap... I know that soon or later she will visit ground, so i told her that at least she should use some kind of knee / shin protection, but she's like " I dont want to look like robocop"


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

*nice!*

I think she'll love a FS bike! 32lb is a lot to pedal around though but maybe you can lighten it up a bit eventually.

Post up some pics when you can!

Good luck!

Tiff


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tiffanyinanthem said:


> I think she'll love a FS bike! 32lb is a lot to pedal around though but maybe you can lighten it up a bit eventually.
> 
> Post up some pics when you can!
> 
> ...


Hi Tiffany!

yep.. i would like to change tires because the bike has 2.3 maxxis high rollers.. Im thinking on putting lighter tires, (rotational weight), she will notice this more than if i change things like the nhandlebar or seatpost...

but she doesnt want me to touch her bike, because its HER bike    she thinks i just want to swap her bikes good stuff, for my bikes used bits ha ha

anyway Im ordering maybe hutchinson pythons or something like that...maybe also the kneeguards


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> ...
> anyway Im ordering maybe hutchinson pythons or something like that...maybe also the kneeguards


How about Schalbe Nobby Nics or Racing Ralphs? Pretty light and good traction.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*update*

well I finally got the bike, it was delivered like a week ago, but I picked it up this saturday...

its like 2 o'clock (2:00 am) and I dont let her go to sleep because I need to build the bike ASAP.. Im more excited than her!!!

she didnt want me to take her face, because she was trying her helmet on so her hair was a mess, but anyway Im taking the risk and I'll post the pic here... ( i told her I'll do it and she doesnt mind)










Its her first bike!!!!! my god LX, and XT mix, fox float and fox dhx in the back my first bike was a Piece Of Junk built from leftovers.. aaaa well I hope she likes the sport... (we know its more than just a sport)

well Im going to sleep because I woke up at 5am and right now its 410 am...

I guess im resting today...

Ill post pics of her first ride....

his & hers










PS Im already talking with her so she opens an account so she can learn from other girls..

bye im almost sleep, but cant stop typing


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

congrats! be sure and post some riding pix, and get yer gal to sign up here soon!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

well, after a year, she used the bike only 3 times, 5 tops...

yesterday she told me: "why dont you take the parts of my bike and build another bike for you"

I'm sad.

I even bought her Crank Bros pink candy pedals....


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Any idea why it didn't catch on? Is the bike too heavy? Too gnarly trails? Does she know any other females she can ride with? Maybe did you push her too hard? Maybe she feels that she doesn't measure up with other mountain biker people?

Don't mean to be nosy or judgmental, but I'm having a hard time understanding why somebody doesn't want to go ride, even after having somebody buy you an awesome bike :eekster: I wish somebody would buy me a brand new bike


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

VanHalen said:


> Any idea why it didn't catch on? Is the bike too heavy? Too gnarly trails? Does she know any other females she can ride with? Maybe did you push her too hard? Maybe she feels that she doesn't measure up with other mountain biker people?
> 
> Don't mean to be nosy or judgmental, but I'm having a hard time understanding why somebody doesn't want to go ride, even after having somebody buy you an awesome bike :eekster: I wish somebody would buy me a brand new bike


the main reason she isn't enjoying it is because the only place where I feel safe with her is a mountain park, but the trails are climb 100% almost 0 flat spots... 
(then 100% downhill fun, some are easy trails some are technical)

there is a bike path nearby, but cars often drive over the bike line, and her bike skills are almost null, so I'm afraid that if some A**hole drives over the bike line she may be endangered

I have told her that I don't care if it takes us the whole day to the top of the mountain... that maybe the 1st time will take 4 hrs, then the 2nd will be 3.5 and so on... and she is " jeez I would really like to ride with you, but the climb is so hard "

so I know that she hasn't give up yet, she has the intention to ride.. I just need to find somewhere...


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

I mean really, the bike path is THAT unsafe that a grown woman could not figure out how to stay safe while riding in it?


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tiffanyinanthem said:


> I mean really, the bike path is THAT unsafe that a grown woman could not figure out how to stay safe while riding in it?


yeap, there are some roundabouts where drivers invade the bike lane... or when they're going to do right turns instead of driving to the corner and just turn right, they start driving over the bike lane like 100 feet before the turn...

Of course its not ALL people, but there are some jerks... usually teenagers


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

***UPDATE***

yeah, big bold red.. I think this is important...

I hope you get my idea, because I re-read what I just deleted and didn't catch it (so I deleted it)

So here in Monterrey, the local gvmnt build a "bike path" in the side of a dry river, I used to thought it was unsafe to go there with my girlfriend, not because of the cars, but for the chance of a robbery or something like that. there are only 2 or 3 places where you can get in/out of the bike path so I was worried that In case of "emergency" (her) It would be hard for me to get help

yesterday I went for a short ride. its nice!! the bike path is well illuminated from start point to end... and there are security people in middle spots. also there are a lot of people training so its is safer than I thought

I KNEW A MTB COUPLE!!! and the coolest thing is that she told me that the place is safe and that she rides alone sometimes, and also pointed me to some mtb trails that are easy, almost flat where I could go with my GF!!!

so to recap all the nonsense I wrote ^^^ "*yesterday I found a safe place where my GF can start riding her bike, and I hope that when she feels confident we can hit the trails*" (otherwise, I'll need to buy her a roadie)

here is a pic I found about this place:










and some pics of the park in general, not only the bike path (its in spanish)

https://www.skyscraperlife.com/ciudades-y-arquitectura/6919-monterrey-y-nuevo-leon-19.html

YES I KNOW it looks very safe and cool in the pics.... but going there at 9.00 pm its different   :thumbsup:


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

You have got her a FS bike, it is not going to be fun riding it along a paved bike path. 

I assume the trail with the big climb has a fun downhill section after the climb? If so why don't you just push your bikes up most of it ( even if it takes a few hours). I used to push my bike uphill loads at the start then each week you get a bit fitter and can cycle a bit more. 
Why can't she ride where you normally ride when she's not there? Unless you're doing full on DH surely she can walk the harder technical bits ( which you will know about so be able to warn her in advance) and ride the smoother bits in between. 

Also I appreciate you care about her but you are her boyfriend, not her father, maybe you need to not worry so much and just let her have fun, if somewhere is safe enough for you to cycle on your own its definitely safe enough for the 2 of you to cycle together.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

mtymxdh said:


> Hi girls, right now im trying to get my girl into MTB, she hasnt rode a bike since she was a child, she has never gone to tthe trails...
> 
> I dont know what should be a good start, well really I know that she should start with a hardtail, maybe a XC one, light and agile, but I ride a Heckler, 5 inches fr and rear.. and a Specialized Big Hit 8" f & r also.. .. so I dont like XC that Much... im more on the all mountain and downhill side...
> 
> ...


I just got my wife a mongoose teocali elite womens, she loves it. 
On paper it looks OK, but when on the trail, the girly optimisations are apparent, everything is perfect.

ONE THING i CANNOT STRESS ENOUGH FOR MOST FEMALE RIDERS, THE BIKE NEEDS TO LOOK PRETTY.

(please don't flame me for that, becuase trust me it is true)


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

lynseyf said:


> You have got her a FS bike, it is not going to be fun riding it along a paved bike path.


YES that's 101% true, I told her that, but she wants to "start" riding something easy and then move to the trails.



lynseyf said:


> I assume the trail with the big climb has a fun downhill section after the climb? If so why don't you just push your bikes up most of it ( even if it takes a few hours). I used to push my bike uphill loads at the start then each week you get a bit fitter and can cycle a bit more.


Again you're right... from the top of the mountain to the bottom its like 10kms dh trail. I have even driven with the bikes in the car to the just to the entrance of the trail, so she can go a little bit up, and then dh... but just did that once



lynseyf said:


> Why can't she ride where you normally ride when she's not there? Unless you're doing full on DH surely she can walk the harder technical bits ( which you will know about so be able to warn her in advance) and ride the smoother bits in between.


If she's having trouble riding where I'm taking her, she won't enjoy the places where I usually ride, and then she won't use the bike... and for the DH stuff... well its "full on DH stuff" as you said, full face helmet, shuttle rides to the top etc...



lynseyf said:


> Also I appreciate you care about her but you are her boyfriend, *not her father*, maybe you need to not worry so much and just let her have fun, if somewhere is safe enough for you to cycle on your own its definitely safe enough for the 2 of you to cycle together.


Yeah, you're right, I need to stop obsessing about her safety, sometimes when we ride, she got really stressed because I'm about 3~4 ft behind her... she is like " go awaaaay, I'll catch you laterrr".
But please, dont think that I'm like this for everything else, no way, It's just for the cycling stuff, dont know why.
The truth is, I'm not worried about her falling and bruising, that's common in mtb, I've fallen 1000's times, I'm more worried that in example... in that bike path... near there is a "not so nice" neighborhood... (i hope you understand me) and since the access to the trail is limited to some places, what if some guys go there?, In fact It happened me once.. there was a skatepark nearby and I was in the vert ramp with some friends and some guys came asking "what shoe number do you wear" like wtf do you want my skates....

So in conclusion,.. I need to stop worrying so much so she can enjoy it, and be supportive.

I'll try to post some pics of our next weekend ride :thumbsup:


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

CaveGiant said:


> ONE THING i CANNOT STRESS ENOUGH FOR MOST FEMALE RIDERS, THE BIKE NEEDS TO LOOK PRETTY.


Yes she didn't want to spend that much on a bike, and I told her.. "I you don't like the bike, or you don't like how you look in the bike ... I know you, you wont use it"

so I bought her pink crank brother pedals 

anyway she ended up not using it, but it was a different reason AND IT'S ABOUT TO CHANGEEEE!!!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Ladies (and lurkers like me):

Just promise that if / when I post pics trail riding, don't laugh *AT ME* ok?¡¡¡?

"is that what you worried about, pfff what a #$%#..."

  

/oh and I suck at taking photos


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

january 24, 2012


the bike is still like new, inside our bike room... never got used, I used it maybe twice when my bikes were in the shop getting fixed... :'(


----------

